# Vieux Powerbook G4 + Chargeur HS



## LiahR (16 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Powerbook G4 assez ancien (il tourne sous mac OS X 10.4.11, c'est pour dire...), qui jusqu'à récemment marchait toujours (cependant très lent et il chauffait rapidement). Cependant, il n'avait plus aucune autonomie niveau batterie, j'étais donc obligée de le laisser branché quand je l'utilisais, sinon il se mettait automatiquement en veille (et ne se rallumait pas tant qu'il n'était pas en charge).

Jusqu'ici tout va bien, seulement voilà : le chargeur est mort. Je n'ai malheureusement fait aucune sauvegarde des fichiers présents sur le disque dur (certains dossiers sont très importants), et je n'y ai donc plus accès puisque mon mac est en mode veille.

Je ne compte pas racheter un chargeur puisque ça coûte relativement cher et que je comptais de toute façon vendre ce mac (en pièces détachées, personne n'en voudrait sinon) courant septembre.

Donc voilà, est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment charger mon mac sans le chargeur, afin que je puisse récupérer mes données ? (cela peut très bien être une solution qui ne marche qu'une fois, puisqu'après je ne m'en servirai plus, j'ai retenu la leçon ^^)
Je précise que quand je dis que mon chargeur ne marche plus, c'est que la diode est éteinte même quand il est branché (elle était vert très faible au lieu de orange depuis quelques mois), et que mon mac reste en mode veille quand il est branché. (je présume donc qu'il est HS)

Et sinon, si il n'y a aucun moyen de le charger, comment connecter le disque dur interne à mon PC (qui tourne sous Windows 8) ? J'ai lu que c'était possible avec un disque dur interne de PC portable vers un PC fixe, mais qu'en est-il pour celui d'un mac (de surcroît assez vieux) ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses (et m'excuse pour ce pavé).


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2015)

Tu peux trouver des chargeurs compatible et même des batteries pas trop chères sur le net.

De plus s'il peut faire tourner MorphOS, tu as des clients potentiel dans le monde Amiga ...


----------



## LiahR (16 Juillet 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Tu peux trouver des chargeurs compatible et même des batteries pas trop chères sur le net.
> 
> De plus s'il peut faire tourner MorphOS, tu as des clients potentiel dans le monde Amiga ...



Oui, mais c'est juste que ça m'énerve un peu d'acheter un chargeur juste pour une utilisation quoi... Bien sur, si c'est en dernier recours, je le ferai mais bon...

Par contre, qu'est ce que MorphOS et le monde amiga ? Tu m'interesse là, parce qu'en effet je vais pas en tirer beaucoup si je le vends en pièces détachées, mais si quelqu'un est intéressé J'en aurai plus !


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2015)

MorphOS est un dérivé d'AmigaOS qui a été une plateforme des années 80/90, né sur les processeurs 68000/68030 comme le Mac, mais en beaucoup plus performant et avec un OS multitâche dès le début. Il n'y a plus de constructeur, mais l'OS continue d'évoluer lentement grâce à une petite communauté. MorphOS est un dérivé plus moderne tournant sur G3/G4.

Il faut vérifier que ta machine est supportée : http://www.morphos.de/releasenotes/3.2

Si c'est le cas va faire un tour sur Amiga Inpact.


----------



## PDD (17 Septembre 2015)

Idem pour moi, mais mon réparateur Mac m'a prêté un chargeur pour me dépanner.


----------

